# potassium chloride?



## Obsidian (Jan 13, 2015)

can you use potassium chloride instead of hydroxide in cream/liquid soaps?


----------



## Susie (Jan 13, 2015)

Although I am not a scientist, (so you probably need to wait for one) I am going to say probably not.  KCl is a salt rather than alkaline.  So there would not be enough alkalinity to break the oils into fatty acids for saponification. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_chloride

It would be wonderful if you could, though.  Stuff is super cheap compared to KOH.  But it is super hygroscopic, so storage without absorbing moisture would be a nightmare where I live.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 13, 2015)

I agree with Susie, it probably won't work as they're 2 different potassium beasts. But let's wait for DeeAnna and her super-hero cape to come along and answer definitively, lol.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 13, 2015)

If we could, then we could use table salt (NaCL) to make hard soaps, but we cant so I would say no...


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 13, 2015)

KristaY said:


> I agree with Susie, it probably won't work as they're 2 different potassium beasts. But let's wait for DeeAnna and her super-hero cape to come along and answer definitively, lol.



We really need a batman-style beam to shine up into the sky when there is a science question for her.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 13, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> We really need a batman-style beam to shine up into the sky when there is a science question for her.


 
That's perfect!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 13, 2015)

I figured that would be the response but I had to ask. Has anyone ever found KoH in a local store? I need a small amount and I don't want to pay shipping.


----------



## Susie (Jan 13, 2015)

Not me.  Our local chemical supply store(there is only one) acts like I am making bombs or something when I walk in their door asking about KOH.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 15, 2015)

Same here. I had to quickly reassure them I wasn't running a secret meth lab. Still got the stink eye from the manager though. He also couldn't tell me if there was anywhere nearby I could find it. Sorry Obsidian. I'm really not being very helpful on this topic, lol.


----------

